# CVS contract



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone know who has the CVS contract for this season?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Can't speak for VA, but Lipinski has had most of PA and Jersey for the past two and still has two to go on the contract.


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Who has it for Michigan?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

lilweeds;1078734 said:


> Can't speak for VA, but Lipinski has had most of PA and Jersey for the past two and still has two to go on the contract.


Campanelli was bidding for 50 locations in jersey last year, they had me put in numbers for 11 of them. I know they're big into plowing in NY and PA, i wonder if they got it this year.


----------



## superc013 (Aug 17, 2010)

As of last week the company that I did cvs for in mass didnt have it, and did know if they would


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Rumor has it Lipinski is picking up additonal states from CVS. IF you can do paperwork and be profitable working for their numbers Lipinski CAN be ok to deal with.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Also when dealing with Lipinski.... The price they give you does have room for negotiation. Play tough a bit, it will pay off in the end.


----------



## superc013 (Aug 17, 2010)

anyone have info on CVS yet


----------



## Snow Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

FLC2004;1078958 said:


> Campanelli was bidding for 50 locations in jersey last year, they had me put in numbers for 11 of them. I know they're big into plowing in NY and PA, i wonder if they got it this year.


Its gonna sound cheesey but I know a guy who knows a worker for Lipinski--he works as a sub and he said they have all NJ CVS stores if its in NJ and corp controls it--its Lipinski. Not sure how vast PA is for them--think they just do Phila area in the city


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Anyone have any more info about the Mass stores?


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Any one no about connecticut stores?


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Who got CVS NY this 2011-12 season?


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

BillyRgn;1110372 said:


> Any one no about connecticut stores?


Campanelli called me yesterday and said they lost the CT stores. They didnt (or said then didnt) know who got them. Does anyone know?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Chance are it's Lipinski for any sites that you are questioning.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

ProEnterprises;1322868 said:


> Campanelli called me yesterday and said they lost the CT stores. They didnt (or said then didnt) know who got them. Does anyone know?


I know that the Middletown and Berlin stores are privately contracted through the landlord. My buddy has been doing them for years and he subs me when he needs help.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

JCPM;1323998 said:


> I know that the Middletown and Berlin stores are privately contracted through the landlord. My buddy has been doing them for years and he subs me when he needs help.


Yes, I manage the CVS stores in the area that CVS owns themselves, which is far less than the ones they rent out from landlords. At any property where CVS rents, they have the property owner provide the maintenance/snow work.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I am also wondering about CVS stores in New Hampshire


----------



## mike snow (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone plowing cvs in ma. for 2011-2012 if so with who


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I plow as a sub for a company in town and i plow a CVS. its in a small shopping center but im not sure who actually manages the property, id be interested to know.


----------



## mike snow (Jan 26, 2012)

thaks looking for ma. sites.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I do a CVS in VT and its through lipinski 
they claim they have the nj locations also and are picking up many more so chances if its 
through a nat. its lipinski 
they have been decent to work for alot of paperwork though


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Whoever does the stores around here......................................SUCK! Thumbs Up


There are 2 local stores around here that I have kept an eye on and so far whoever is doing them is a hack. They dont get touched till mid day at best. 

I would like to know who handles the ohio stores.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

It's probably not entirely they're fault the way the contract is written
They are not to be touched until the national weather service says 
There is more than 2 inches per storm unless the manager calls in an 
Work order
Leaves an open end for a lawsuit but Cvs has taken the responsibility 
For any slip and falls till 2 inches is reached. Trying to save money by
Gambeling I guess


----------



## Upallnite (Nov 22, 2009)

*Cvs ohio*

BOSSMAN What two stores by you? Sandusky suck as well.


Bossman 92;1430520 said:


> Whoever does the stores around here......................................SUCK! Thumbs Up
> 
> There are 2 local stores around here that I have kept an eye on and so far whoever is doing them is a hack. They dont get touched till mid day at best.
> 
> I would like to know who handles the ohio stores.


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride (Nov 2, 2003)

grnstripes;1430859 said:


> It's probably not entirely they're fault the way the contract is written
> They are not to be touched until the national weather service says
> There is more than 2 inches per storm unless the manager calls in an
> Work order
> ...


I was awarded the contracts for 2 CVS'S in Plymouth MA.
After considering the contracts further, I called the management company who was handleing them and gave them over to a buddy of mine.
HE STILL HASNT BEEN PAID!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Pilgrims' Pride;1473321 said:


> I was awarded the contracts for 2 CVS'S in Plymouth MA.
> After considering the contracts further, I called the management company who was handleing them and gave them over to a buddy of mine.
> HE STILL HASNT BEEN PAID!


I was paid within 2 weeks of submitting my invoices 
For all mine 
You sure he didn't do something right? Just asking


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree with grnstripes.
we got paid very quickly, i think once or twice i had a invoice past 30 days, but the AP department said it was misplaced and they sent a check quickly..
with the portal they have that you submit payments, its a little tricky keeping track of which storms you have been paid for on our end...but you just have to have double checking in place, only way i cought those 2 late


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anyone know who has the CT ones for this season? Hopefully not the same company as last season. They were TERRIBLE!


----------



## Upallnite (Nov 22, 2009)

Hotshot
I'm not questioning the time of payment, only who is providing the service or the the lack of for the areas bossman was watching,as well as N.W. Ohio


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

oh...
Well here is the thing.. If the stores Look horrible.. and they are complaining about payment, it goes hand in hand...
i can assure you, if lipinski isnt getting the service they want, they will can your ass, and that goes for the other management companies as well.
last year, our local rite aids, switches from USM to another company,, hires smucks with pickup trucks and a load of sand in the back, they were sanding the parking lot by hand...
lets just say, they lasted 1 storm. and we got called back by..
sometimes the part timers trying to turn full time are the ones screawing this industry..


----------



## Upallnite (Nov 22, 2009)

Bossman92 what area in Ohio are you? Hotshot 4819 are you in Ohio and if so do you know who has the contract for the n.e and n.w. Ohio area? Thanks!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Bossman 92;1430520 said:


> Whoever does the stores around here......................................SUCK! Thumbs Up
> 
> There are 2 local stores around here that I have kept an eye on and so far whoever is doing them is a hack. They dont get touched till mid day at best.
> 
> I would like to know who handles the ohio stores.


I could take one guess if it's hackish work who it could be in this area :laughing:


----------



## Upallnite (Nov 22, 2009)

Mahonlawncare . who is it and whar area?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

CVS also only allows salt once per storm, unless the manager calls it in. So my sites are usually clear, but not always to the pavement.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Bossman 92;1430520 said:


> Whoever does the stores around here......................................SUCK! Thumbs Up
> 
> There are 2 local stores around here that I have kept an eye on and so far whoever is doing them is a hack. They dont get touched till mid day at best.
> 
> I would like to know who handles the ohio stores.


It might not be as much the management company that handles them as much as the CVS.. we've been told before and even upon dealing with any CVSs, that they're very particular, cough - cheap - cough... so no presalts, only salt upon called in approvals etc.... hey as long as they write that into the contract somehow so that when there is a slip and fall because our truck was out at 5am salting the neighboring sites, CVS calls in at 8am when they open for salt, slip and fall at 830 before we get there... sorry , can't blame us.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lilweeds;1500447 said:


> CVS also only allows salt once per storm, unless the manager calls it in. So my sites are usually clear, but not always to the pavement.


Thats what i meant.. so rite aids and walgreens are generally spotless before CVS realizes they need to call in another salt or service. Its like a half ass account, not zero tolerance, almost like your mom and pop little parking lot but theyre a big company.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone know who has the accounts in MA?


----------

